# GTO Value down the road



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Since they are not going to produce the GTO after 2006 and they were only in the US as a GTO for 3 years do you think the value of the car will rise over the years since there will be so few of them out there? :confused


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I think they will...it may not happen right away, but I definitely think they will be a collectors item.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> Since they are not going to produce the GTO after 2006 and they were only in the US as a GTO for 3 years do you think the value of the car will rise over the years since there will be so few of them out there? :confused


Don't know the answer. Honestly, it's of little concern to me. I plan on keeping this car for a long time. It's a rare car that outperforms most cars on the road, and with a little work will still outperform probably any upcoming car in its class and beyond. As long as mine remains reliable it doesn't matter what price it will bring because it won't be for sale.


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> I think they will...it may not happen right away, but I definitely think they will be a collectors item.


Then why doesn't it lease better? 53% :-(


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i plan on keeping mine. who knows it may be worth 100,000 in 20yrs


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I think the value is going to go in the crapper. Lets face it car wasn't in much of a demand. GM didn't feel strong enough about it to do any kind of advertising. Parts are hard to get in a short period of time and there are too many quirks related to this model. Another thought is how long will GM continue to import parts for the car. 
It certainly wont be like owning a '66 or '67. My .02 anyway.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

It can go either way really. Time will tell.

One road will take them down to meet the Grand Nationals of the 80's. The other will take them down the lost and forgotten highway. Like a lot of owners, I didn't buy it for an investment, I want to drive it. 

My only concern is parts availability in the future. The Grand Nationals suffer from the same problems. GM sold there inventory to private companies who sell parts for sometimes 10 times OEM list. But, if you own one, what can you do?

There is risk in everthing we do, for today, I'm not going to worry about it.

:cool


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

l008com said:


> Then why doesn't it lease better? 53% :-(


Leasing residuals are based on what the CURRENT market is doing now...not in the future....

Because the vehicle was not mass produced, the value in the long run will probably increase...Studabakers were not a popular vehicle and look how much it costs to buy a vintage one now!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

PHOTOGOAT said:


> It can go either way really. Time will tell.
> 
> One road will take them down to meet the Grand Nationals of the 80's. The other will take them down the lost and forgotten highway. Like a lot of owners, I didn't buy it for an investment, I want to drive it.
> 
> ...


:agree There is a risk in everything you do...I'm going to take this risk and hope it pans out!


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

The after market guys will not invest much money in parts because there is no market for this car. IT will die a slow death in value.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Everyone has their own personal opinion on this subject. Right now it's a guessing game...if anyone could accuately pre-determine what a cars value is going to be in the future, he/she would be a wealthy individual...no one knows what this car will do and it's a crap shoot at this time. I for one plan on keeping my and hope for the best!


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

My wife and I were pondering this question last night. It's really hard to say what the car will be worth down the road. Time will tell, right?

We love our cars, but let's face it: they just didn't catch on. We can regard ourselves as the "informed few" whose garages were a perfect fit for what the GTO had to offer. Regrettably, the masses didn't feel the same. Pretty much everyone who wanted a GTO had the opportunity to get one. Future demand depends on whether there are folks out there whose need for a GTO is still unmet, and who may one day want one. How many such folks are there?

The sojourn of the Monaro in America had me thinking of the Merkur XR4 Ti. Remember that car? Ford imported it from Germany, and it featured clean European looks and a biplane rear spoiler. I don't pretend to know all the reasons for Merkur's flop, so the comparison my be invalid, but the market for that car, too, turned out to be far smaller than anticipated. I don't imagine used XR4 Tis are much in demand these days.

Doesn't really matter to me anyway. I typically hang onto a car only as long as it's under warranty anyway, then I'm on to the next thing. The GTO will be a hard act to follow, though. But that new Camaro's kinda fetching. . .


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I think the value is going to go in the crapper. Lets face it car wasn't in much of a demand. GM didn't feel strong enough about it to do any kind of advertising. Parts are hard to get in a short period of time and there are too many quirks related to this model. Another thought is how long will GM continue to import parts for the car.
> It certainly wont be like owning a '66 or '67. My .02 anyway.


+1. Value on this car will be no different than for the f-body. I think the concept of a "classic" has almost faded. Cars these days don't have the sentimental value of their predecessors. Has any car after 1972 become a "collector?" No, even more recent Corvettes. Sure, they may not depreciate quite as much in value but nobody looks at a 1984 Vette to be their garage queen. YMMV

I hoped my 1996 WS6 Formula would have had a little value over time but I couldn't give it away last year (of course it had 125k on the odometer).


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Who cares.

I bought it to drive it...and drive it I have. Creeping up on 63,000 miles now.

Consequently, the resale value on my car hovers around $27.05.

But I'm driving the frikken wheels off of it....and loving it.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

So far it seems like every kid I pass throw there thumbs up and say, WOW there is one of those new GTOs! That will be the future that determines how much these are gonna be worth, the demand for these cars will be there in the future. I really think they are a little ahead of there time. So yeah I believe they will go up in value just how far in the future I /we will not now till then I guess, well thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

bemeyer said:


> +1. Value on this car will be no different than for the f-body. I think the concept of a "classic" has almost faded. Cars these days don't have the sentimental value of their predecessors. Has any car after 1972 become a "collector?" No, even more recent Corvettes. Sure, they may not depreciate quite as much in value but nobody looks at a 1984 Vette to be their garage queen. YMMV
> 
> I hoped my 1996 WS6 Formula would have had a little value over time but I couldn't give it away last year (of course it had 125k on the odometer).



1987 Buick GNX=collector car 1989 Turbo Trans Am=collector car
when I had my 87 GN I remember a bunch of know it alls telling me that the car would never be worth anything and that it would fade into oblivion but theses days I see the low mileage ones selling for over 30K all the time
I can remember the days when Chevelles and Camaros were all over and NOBODY would have predicted that they woould ever be worth anything
I'm glad the GTO never became a cookie cutter car,just because a car sells well does not mean its a great car if so the Toyota Corolla would be a super car instead of the POS it really is


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> 1987 Buick GNX=collector car 1989 Turbo Trans Am=collector car
> when I had my 87 GN I remember a bunch of know it alls telling me that the car would never be worth anything and that it would fade into oblivion but theses days I see the low mileage ones selling for over 30K all the time
> I can remember the days when Chevelles and Camaros were all over and NOBODY would have predicted that they woould ever be worth anything
> I'm glad the GTO never became a cookie cutter car,just because a car sells well does not mean its a great car if so the Toyota Corolla would be a super car instead of the POS it really is




:agree :agree :agree 100% There are some great cars that were limited production and _very powerful_ that have greatly increased in value. We shall see though and I hope so.


----------



## Chimazo (Nov 14, 2005)

Keep in mind that it took 20 years for the GN to be able to sell for its sticker (now), and that would be for a very low mile, unmodified car. Not a good way to plop down $20k, not to mention that you really got virtually no enjoyment from your investment since you rarely drove it, and no return on your $$. 
The new GTO will most likely fade into obscurity. Remember, many folks didn't buy them because they look like an overgrown Cavalier/Cobalt and wouldn't know one if it ran them over. They made less '01-'04 Corvette 
Z06's than they made '04-'06 GTO's, so in reality, they are not so rare, and relative rarity doesn't always corrolate to value (Dodge Spirit R/T, '73/74 GTO, etc., for example).


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

I suppose when my lease is up in 2009, if the value is higher than my buyout, I could lease my next car and have the deal include buying out my GTO as the lease ends, and then trading it in on my next car. I could end up with another RX8 for $100 a month wheeee!!!


----------

